
Reading for the Rushed (2012) - kornish
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/02/22/reading/
======
bcbrown
I just started being more systematic about taking notes, and I've found it to
make reading both more pleasurable and more memorable. I write marginalia, as
well as keeping a separate notebook, and it keeps me more engaged with the
author, as if it's more of a conversation than a one-sided lecture.

------
randycupertino
You know what is reading for the rushed? Audiobooks. Once I started listening
to audiobooks on my commute, walking the dog, doing household chores (laundry,
cleaning) I went back up to about 50 books per year. I listen at 1.5x to 2x
speed. Love it.

